# remove history



## jeremie304 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi, can you please tell me how to remove all internet history so that any one even when my any virus is scanning it did not have any information on my past visited area.


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

what browser are you using?


----------

